# whats got you feeling good about today?



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

i heard from a freind that i havent heard from for a long time today.


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

I smiled and said hi to this very attractive neighbor of mine and seemed like she shy'd away. People are funny man


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

SolaceChaser said:


> I smiled and said hi to this very attractive neighbor of mine and seemed like she shy'd away. People are funny man


lol. yea. people are funny, to say the least. thats good though. before long maybe youll be askin her out.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

The thought that I may find a new friend to talk to online...I've got so much to give, share, listen to and so on. At this point in my life, I'm kind of forced to stay on the dl irl so I really don't have anyone to talk to and am lonely. The past five years, I've always had one of two girls (the last one i was with for four and a half years and before that I was with a girl in cali for a year and a half) that I would wake beside or holding onto. Call me a pus*y but I am so lonely. 

I'll find a friend. I'm not trying to start a relationship...far from it. just somebody who's non-judgmental and is willing to share and listen. 

It's hard to stay positive. So hard. I'm trying. I hope you all are able as well. Just trying. The act of giving it a shot...that's what it's all about


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

It's saturday and my family is home today. Sun is out as well!


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

Heavy rain.


----------



## theinsomniac (Jan 17, 2015)

I thought I lost a good friend of mine because she wasn't replying to my messages on facebook but it would say that she saw it. I thought she was cutting me out of her life and it made me feel so sad and like I was really unlikable. I was upset about this for WEEKS. But today she got back to me! Turns out I was overthinking the whole thing and she probably just saw the messages and forgot to reply or was busy or something. This feels like a load off my shoulders.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

i've finally got a little bit of money... better than nothing I suppose


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Work is closed tomorrow and maybe the next day


----------



## derpasaurus (Feb 1, 2015)

Had a good workout & an evening out with a friend.


----------



## AHappyWorld (Feb 9, 2015)

I feel really good that I joined this website and started a path to focusing on feeling positive every day, and being able to connect with other people about it! It's hard to find a community in which to do that online, and I am too ill to get out much. So I'm really proud of myself for trying to find a new way when other things weren't working for me, so I can enjoy my daily life more. I'm feeling good about today because who knows? - this could be the first day of a really positive journey for me in my life! I'm glad I tried. Where there is hope, there is life.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

thatsher said:


> a girl was going to kill herself, I guess we saved her life.


Well, that's certainly a positive thing  Was this "girl" a friend of yours? How did you get into the position to be able to save her?


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

AHappyWorld said:


> I feel really good that I joined this website and started a path to focusing on feeling positive every day, and being able to connect with other people about it! It's hard to find a community in which to do that online, and I am too ill to get out much. So I'm really proud of myself for trying to find a new way when other things weren't working for me, so I can enjoy my daily life more. I'm feeling good about today because who knows? - this could be the first day of a really positive journey for me in my life! I'm glad I tried. Where there is hope, there is life.


I'm really glad to read this! It sounds like you've got the right type of mindset. being positive can become terribly difficult but we *must* find the silver linings, little things that make us happy, maybe by helping others, just whatever it is. Good for yoU  I've been struggling with the being positive thing lately so it's nice to read an encouraging post like yours! Keep up the good work


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

I got out of bed today and refuse to give up. (that's all i've got for today)


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

I was entering a train and looking out the window. A little boy looked blur at the train station today, his mommy next to him was sitting next to him, trying to make him laugh while she made him look at the people around him. The mother looked at me and just smiled, so I smiled back at her.

A smile can really make your day!


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I had sushi today and sushi always makes me happy. ^_^


----------



## Musicks (Mar 2, 2015)

I've lived in my house for a year & never really spoke to my neighbours - just the odd awkward wave hello. Today one of the neighbour's kids called out to me just to say Hi and we chatted for a little bit. She was really sweet & it made me feel nice that she came over. Now I feel a little bad about not saying hi sooner haha. Oh well.


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

having the breath to carry on for another day.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

The weekend is practically here.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I had an awesome weekend with my kids and my parents (thank u mom & dad!). Friday night we saw the Dynamo play (Major League Soccer) in really good lower level seats, and Saturday night saw Billy Currington at the HLSR, again really good lower level seats, did the carnival, and the livestock show. Today we chalked in NBA lines on his driveway and played, and spent the afternoon playing cards. Was a pretty awesome start to their spring break.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

Good stuff, everyone! 
Last night, I made it to an appointment and received some positive support from a few people there. It helps. It's something I must continue to do and it's only going to get harder so it's one foot in front of the other.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

My bff and I talked about planning our future together it was so exciting ^-^


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I've regained some hope in this ****ty situation I'm in.


----------



## Catlover2525 (Nov 11, 2013)

I was able to laugh at myself and let my guard down.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Workout day


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I love when he sings Enslaved to me. 
Doing a great job hitting the gym really regularly. 
Getting a raise soon.
c:


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## dotBSC (Apr 9, 2013)

Frankly today I had one of the worst days in a long time. Nothing bad happened, but negative thoughts just bombarded me, I guess they caught me somewhat off-guard or not properly prepared.

THAT BEING SAID, as I came back home, I started writing a little _thing_ and thinking about the purpose of life, the happiness, attitude towards it... And I've reminded myself and briefly put into words how I see happiness, this alone inspired me a great deal! This is it:

*Happiness is not about changing your surroundings and circumstances, it's about changing your mindset and attitude towards the very same things and letting them themselves adapt to you and your desires. *


----------

